# Are these Termites?



## LogHome (Oct 1, 2020)

Saw and bunch of these swarming in the lawn today and was wondering if these are Termites?


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

THose are winged reproductive carpenter ants.


----------



## LogHome (Oct 1, 2020)

****o1, thank you for the reply.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Carpenter Ants can be as bad and sometimes worse than termites ... I'd be at DefCon 1 after my last experience with those wood burrowing $ucker$ ...

https://www.domyown.com/taurus-sc-termiticide-p-1816.html?msclkid=8346c53e952817aa1bce9a492c0afdaf&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=%28ROI%29+Shopping+-+Professional+Pest+Control+%28Top+Terms%29&utm_term=4580977765340273&utm_content=Professional+Pest+Control+%28Top+Terms%29&sub_id=1817

Quote from a pretty decent article (there are even better articles easily found via internet search):

"... _carpenter ants and termites are stealthy invaders. *More often than not, your first sign of an infestation will be when the reproductives, also called swarmers, fly out of the nest*_."

https://www.abchomeandcommercial.com/blog/carpenter-ant-damage-vs-termite-damage/

Best o' Success, OP!


----------



## LogHome (Oct 1, 2020)

440mag, thanks for the reply.

These guys were out in the middle of the property swarming around a dirt hole that an Armadillo had dug. The pics were of a few on an old rotten door frame of an old metal shed. I sprayed them with some Demon as it's the only pesticide I had out there. They were pretty bad. What would they be swarming around an Armadillo dirt hole for?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Howdy LogHome!

Hmm, I suppose it's possible the armadillo disturbed the nest?

Particularly as ants and their larvae are THE MAIN diet staples of all the armadillo species endemic to the US: https://www.bioexplorer.net/what-do-armadillos-eat.html/

But, that doesn't address the real concern which is the fact THEY ARE SWARMERS:

_*Stage Three*:

Often mistaken for stage one, this is the most obvious warning sign that you have carpenter ants. When flying ants appear--even outside--it is usually a sign that you have a mature carpenter ant nest on your property. You may be tempted to use a vacuum to get rid of them and then shrug the whole incident off. But you shouldn't. *Carpenter ant swarmers are male and female reproductives sent out from a mature nest with one purpose: establish more nests*._
Source: https://www.adamspestcontrol.com/pest-info/crawling-insects/ants/carpenter-ant-resource-page/carpenter-ant-warning-signs-4-stages-of-damage/

Again, not to sound "alarmist" but, a swarm of that number and size on any property is quite the "red flag" but, the good news is there is a product one can obtain and use to DIY treat the foundation perimeter of ones home (and any outbuildings) for real peace of mind: https://www.domyown.com/taurus-sc-termiticide-p-1816.html?msclkid=caed32b7a7131fc4722e6dc9ca673061&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=%28ROI%29+Shopping+-+Professional+Pest+Control+%28Top+Terms%29&utm_term=4580977765340273&utm_content=Professional+Pest+Control+%28Top+Terms%29&sub_id=1817

Depending upon how many linear feet it is around ones foundation the process can be completed in from under one day to def, no more than a weekend. I do our own home (pretty massive footprint) every 10 years and most recently did my daughters townhouse in Maryland (whole row of townhomes infested with termites AND carpenter ants and her neighbors paid $900-$1,200 for exterior treatments but, when the neighbors saw what I did (trenched 6" out and 4-6" down around all 3 sides of her corner unit) they all exclaimed the pest control services hadn't come even close to that level of thoroughness.

*How to Use Taurus SC*: 




If you are not physically up to the task you can either call in a pro or order the product online and hire someone physically fit (and responsible) to do the "trench and pour" around the home foundation under your "assist-supervision."

Both sides of my family are originally Floridians and a few of the local pest pros in Punta Gorda credit a cousin and I with saving my widower Aunt's home in Punta Gorda - it only took us 6 or 7 hours to trench around her home, pour 4 gallons of the Taurus mixed w water every 10 linear feet and then some more upon back-fill and within 30 day's ALL Carpenter ant, red army ant AND termite activity in her walls came to a screeching halt (she ignored all the signs until another relative visited for a couple days and sounded the family halcyon system).

Best o' Success and Happy Halloween!

ETA: don't be "put off" by all the references to "termiticide" in the video, etc. - the label confirms why Taurus is a go-to for all wood-destroying ants / insects.

ETA: just a tip but, I tend do so many family and friend's homes that aren't always "flat" or level all the way around the perimeter of their foundations I have come to rely on the biggest " flower watering can" I was able to get my hands on. It is 3-gallons and galvanized and the spout diffuses the Taurus/water mix so as to really minimize "runoff" rivulets away from the foundation (and I really like the fact that there is much less chance of any splash back like one could get using the 5-gallon bucket pour method I used to use (As Tarzan would say: "_Insecticide - humans eyes, BAD!_") :lol:


----------

